# Will Luffy be stronger than the Admirals after Wano?



## Zero (Jan 31, 2021)

stronger than kizaru/fujitora/aokiji (former admiral) ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2021)

He already is.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 6


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2021)

admirals = yonkou

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Disagree 4 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chronophage (Jan 31, 2021)

Same level.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2021)

Lufft got compared to Oden, Shanks, Xebec, Roger, and Whitebeard. Luffy is also currently bullying Kaido.

Fujitora would get his ass kicked if he tried fighting Luffy at this point.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

Definitely, look at how he is already performing against Kaido and he’s likely to get an awakening or a G5 by the time this arc is done.

Haters still want to act like he’s far from Top Tier level after everything he’s already done so far? This fight ain’t even close to over and Luffys feats are far already well above any Yonko FMs. And Kaido pondering and comparing Luffy to the greatest pirates in One Piece history. And this fight just started, and he’s already getting the comparisons.

When this arc is over he will have what’s necessary to be on an even grounds with the Admirals and potentially win.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2021)

Rooftop 5 stock value is through the roof

doesnt matter if you’re a yonko or an admiral, they take out everyone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## JH24 (Jan 31, 2021)

It would still be too soon IMO. There should at least be one other arc with a major fight for that to happen.

Luffy reaching Admiral level after Wano would also remove quite a bit of tension from the story itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 31, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Jan 31, 2021)

He will be above the Admirals, Oda made this clear in his recent statements and the series length until the End of Luffy's journey.


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

JH24 said:


> It would still be too soon IMO. There should at least be one other arc with a major 1-versus-1 fight for that to happen.
> 
> Luffy reaching Admiral level after Wano would also remove quite a bit of tension from the story itself.


Too soon but yet he’s going up against Two Yonko right now..... how in the hell do you get experience like that and get to the next arc later and still be fodder to Top Tiers???

The story is almost over.... the next arc after the next one should logically be raftel itself, so really he’s extremely behind right now compared to how strong he would need to be on Raftel fighting Blackbeard with Two DFs. You talk about tension like this story isn’t ending soon. We ain’t got 4 or 5 more arcs to go.


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Nope.


Lol how????

I need you to tell me what the next arc will be and how Luffy will still be fodder to Top Tier level after fighting Two Yonkos in this arc, with the story almost over and Raftel likely around the corner...


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Too soon but yet he’s going up against Two Yonko right now..... how in the hell do you get experience like that and get to the next arc later and still be fodder to Top Tiers???


I agree with this.
Unless people believe Luffy will lose to the Yonkos in this fight, Luffy is definitely going to be on that Admiral/Yonko tier after this fight and especially after Wano considering he's most likely going to master Advanced CoA much better than before. All the while improving his Future Sight/Observation Haki. He's going to be a new man after all this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2021)

Fujitorabros, not like this ..


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 31, 2021)

I can see him winning high-extrem diff against someone like Fujitora.

But IMO Akainu should still extrem diff.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 31, 2021)

equal or stronger

maybe he lose to Akainu but 100% beat the fuck out of Fujitora


----------



## TheRealSJ (Jan 31, 2021)

He won't be stronger than them but he will have the necessary equipment to fight them 1 on 1 fairly evenly. He is still quite a bit away from matching an admirals endurance (at least aokiji or akainus). 

The real question is, can you imagine current Luffy taking 2 blows from a bloodlusted whitebeard and then getting up and proceeding to overpower nearly all the whitebeard commanders? I don't think so.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2021)

A friendly reminder that Fujitora was left bruised by a Dressrosa Luffy Gear 3rd punch. He better stay far away from current Luffy if he values his life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 31, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Lol how????
> 
> I need you to tell me what the next arc will be and how Luffy will still be fodder to Top Tier level after fighting Two Yonkos in this arc, with the story almost over and Raftel likely around the corner...


Luffy would have to 1v1 beat BM or Kaido to be stronger than all of the admirals after Wano and I don't see that happening. They are 5 vs 2'ing right now and on the ropes. Let's wait and see what happens.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> The real question is, can you imagine current Luffy taking 2 blows from a bloodlusted whitebeard and then getting up and proceeding to overpower nearly all the whitebeard commanders? I don't think so.



Akainu accomplishing this doesn’t mean Fujitora can. Luffy already bruised him on Dressrosa and Sabo and his squad had him covered in bandages.

Akainu’s durability is far superior to Fujitora’s.


----------



## TheRealSJ (Jan 31, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Akainu accomplishing this doesn’t mean Fujitora can. Luffy already bruised him on Dressrosa and Sabo and his squad had him covered in bandages.
> 
> Akainu’s durability is far superior to Fujitora’s.


It's not about durability it's about endurance, akainu got blood drawn and ribs cracked and sengoku got put in bandages after marineford. Aokiji lost his leg during the fight against akainu at some pont yet the fight still lasted 10 days. When I say endurance, admirals have the power to take these wounds and still go on without too much trouble. At Dressrosa fujitora was holding back and yet he didn't break a sweat during the entire time, not ONCE was he tired. Until fujitora has demonstrated that he's a special case and lacks endurance compared to his peers/predecessors, since he's an admiral, I'm gonna assume he has the same amount of endurance as the rest of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH24 (Jan 31, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Too soon but yet he’s going up against Two Yonko right now..... how in the hell do you get experience like that and get to the next arc later and still be fodder to Top Tiers???
> 
> The story is almost over.... the next arc after the next one should logically be raftel itself, so really he’s extremely behind right now compared to how strong he would need to be on Raftel fighting Blackbeard with Two DFs. You talk about tension like this story isn’t ending soon. We ain’t got 4 or 5 more arcs to go.


Luffy fights together with allies. The scabbards fought first, now Luffy fights with the supernovas and more reinforcements are likely on the way. I'm not denying Luffy has gotten a lot stronger but there's no indication this will bring Luffy on admiral level. It would have to be a 1-versus-1 fight for that. (Or Luffy reveals something incredible in his arsenal)

I do believe Luffy will have the tools to fight an admiral after this but not yet their endurance.

I can see Luffy fighting an admiral, but he would start as the underdog in that fight, and then find a way to surpass his limits again.


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

JH24 said:


> Luffy fights together with allies. The scabbards fought first, now Luffy fights with the supernovas and more reinforcements are likely on the way. I'm not denying Luffy has gotten a lot stronger but there's no indication this will bring Luffy on sdmiral level. It would have to be a 1-versus-1 fight for that.
> 
> I do believe Luffy will have the tools to fight an admiral after this but not yet their endurance.
> 
> I can see Luffy fighting an admiral, but he would start as the underdog in that fight, and then find a way to surpass his limits once again.


So you believe he will be at that level next arc, I’m confused then.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> It's not about durability it's about endurance, akainu got blood drawn and ribs cracked and sengoku got put in bandages after marineford. Aokiji lost his leg during the fight against akainu at some pont yet the fight still lasted 10 days. When I say endurance, admirals have the power to take these wounds and still go on without too much trouble. At Dressrosa fujitora was holding back and yet he didn't break a sweat during the entire time, not ONCE was he tired. Until fujitora has demonstrated that he's a special case and lacks endurance compared to his peers/predecessors, since he's an admiral, I'm gonna assume he has the same amount of endurance as the rest of them.



Sengoku being in bandages from fighting the Blackbeard Pirates and the destructive Gura fruit is very different from being bruised by a Gear 3rd punch or being in bandages from the Sabo’s crew, or shuddering in fear from Zoro’s attack. Fujitora’s feats and portrayal are honestly a lot worse than Akainu’s and I think you’re making a mistake by assuming Fujitora can replicate the stuff Akainu can do just because of Fujitora’s rank.

One Meigo would end Fujitora’s career.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Jan 31, 2021)

Like everything the truth is somewhere in the middle. He’s not bullying the Yonko right now but he’s contending with them. Without the help of the other 4 supernova he would be getting overwhelmed without a doubt.

he still has so much more to show, personally in my humble opinion he should give the Admirals a very tough fight, but Akainu, Kuzan would still win. What Luffy needs to learn to help him equal to them is his Awakening. I think that will close the gap. His Ryou makes him powerful but it only allows him to be in the conversation. He still has a little bit to go.

we’ll see how this battle goes maybe Luffy has a new Gear 4th form, or some other trick up his sleeve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Luffy would have to 1v1 beat BM or Kaido to be stronger than all of the admirals after Wano and I don't see that happening. They are 5 vs 2'ing right now and on the ropes. Let's wait and see what happens.


They are not on the ropes wtf have you been reading, and this is two Yonko. Watch they recover next chapter just fine.

They wouldn’t be on the ropes as you put it if BM wasn’t here. It’s Two Top Tiers vs 5 SNs, if BM wasn’t here Kaido would be getting that ass handed to him like he kinda already is.


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> What Luffy needs to learn to help him equal to them is his Awakening





demonkiller123 said:


> we’ll see how this battle goes maybe Luffy has a new Gear 4th form,


You don't think he'll unlock Gear 5 in this fight?

I believe if he unlocks that he'll undoubtedly close the gap.

I'm done with G4 variations...


----------



## JH24 (Jan 31, 2021)

OG sama said:


> So you believe he will be at that level next arc, I’m confused then.


What I meant is that after Wano Luffy will have the tools available to reach the top, but he will need to push every aspect of his being to get to that level. Strength, endurance, Haki. I think that after Wano there will be a bigger focus for Luffy to push his Haki to new heights.

Big Mom and Kaidou excel in brute force, but someone like Shanks is hinted to possess an incredible amount of Haki Luffy would need to find a way to deal with. My speculation is that fighting against the admirals will require a greater mastery of Haki. It would be a reasonable next step in Luffy's evolution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

Zero said:


> You don't think he'll unlock Gear 5 in this fight?
> 
> I believe if he unlocks that he'll undoubtedly close the gap.
> 
> I'm done with G4 variations...


Exactly G4 variations don’t make Luffy stronger they just got different methods. For Kaido he just needs something completely stronger than what his Gears can offer to beat this dude ever in a 1v1 fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2021)

He shouldn't be just post Wano. An arc or two post Wano may be. Just post Wano it would break all tension. In this case his crew would be untouchable as it would have admiral Luffy+admiral Zoro+YC1 Sanji etc. Well WG won't be even able to threaten them at all. Story should have some kind of tension till EOS I think.


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2021)

OG sama said:


> They are not on the ropes wtf have you been reading


They must be referring to Killer, he's on the ropes, though, we don't know his condition at all so prob not.



But other than that they are bodying them right now, Kaido's Blast breath remains useless against Zoro and now Luffy overpowering it with GUTS! while Big Mom's lightning does nothing of course.

Both need to stop playing around and get down there and confront them with physical attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Jan 31, 2021)

Corax said:


> He shouldn't be just post Wano. An arc or two post Wano may be. Just post Wano it would break all tension. In this case his crew would be untouchable as it would have admiral Luffy+admiral Zoro+YC1 Sanji etc. Well WG won't be even able to threaten them at all. Story should have some kind of tension till EOS I think.


It’s a Battle Shonen, there will always be a threat and tension. Even if Luffy becomes Yonko tier after this battle, there will always be tension. It’s kinda how these things work.


----------



## Rcranium (Jan 31, 2021)

He isn't yet admiral level. Everyone is low balling Fujitora. Luffy still can't beat him. The C3 would stomp him. He may be at Marco level but even that I'm not sure of.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> It’s a Battle Shonen, there will always be a threat and tension. Even if Luffy becomes Yonko tier after this battle, there will always be tension. It’s kinda how these things work.


Yes,but WG side has only admirals to put some kind of tension here. So either them have to be upgraded to match PK Luffy or some kind of new power/threat should emerge (wouldn't like that to be fair).


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2021)

Rcranium said:


> Everyone is low balling Fujitora. Luffy still can't beat him.


The downplay is from when Luffy was able to bruise Fujitora with G3 and make him huff. 
So now add that along with G4/Future Sight/Advanced Aranment Haki then Luffy should be able to defeat him...
*
Chapter 798-799*


----------



## demonkiller123 (Jan 31, 2021)

Corax said:


> Yes,but WG side has only admirals to put some kind of tension here. So either them have to be upgraded to match PK Luffy or some kind of new power/threat should emerge (wouldn't like that to be fair).


The World Government just disbanded the Warlords because they were so certain of the SSG, so we’ll see what they can do. The Admirals will probably be buffed or have some impressive showings down the line.

Oda has proved he’s not like other Magnaka, but Naruto and Bleach did the same thing, characters get powerups to match the power ups of other characters. The Admirals, Im-sama, Elbaf giants, Blackbeard Crew, and Shanks Crew is still left. They’re probably all heavy hitters. Kaido as much as I love him is a tank that once you learn his moveset are able to dodge and hit. Unless Kaido starts doing something different he will be defeated. Big Mom has been the MVP in this battle so far.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Jan 31, 2021)

I think end of the arc he'll be very slightly weaker than the admirals. If he unlocks gear 5 or Awakening he'll probably be equal to Fujitora.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Jan 31, 2021)

yh fuji's stonks kind of got shafted a bit from dressrosa, but I don't think we've seen him go all out, iirc he did have that impressive feat of lifting all the rubble.


----------



## VileNotice (Jan 31, 2021)

He’ll be equal to them, probably capable of beating any of those 3 extreme diff. He will still be weaker than Sakazuki though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VileNotice (Jan 31, 2021)

Corax said:


> He shouldn't be just post Wano. An arc or two post Wano may be. Just post Wano it would break all tension. In this case his crew would be untouchable as it would have admiral Luffy+admiral Zoro+YC1 Sanji etc. Well WG won't be even able to threaten them at all. Story should have some kind of tension till EOS I think.


Zoro won’t become admiral level as soon as Luffy does, post-Wano he’ll probably just be where Luffy is now, low top tier.

Remember that the WG now has the SSG, who as a unit are stronger than the warlords, they were willing to drop Mihawk of all people. An admiral plus some VAs and SSG backup would still give the SHs a hard time, throw in a second admiral and they likely defeat them. So there’s still tension, it’s just that the WG will need to use a lot more resources to threaten the crew at this point, which makes sense.

Wano is the arc meant to prepare the crew for endgame anyway, so they have to be only a step or two away from their EoS strength by the time it’s over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

So who do people have Luffy facing off against next arc as the next antagonist??

Or is he going to go from being able to fight a Top Tier 5v1 to 4v1 

^You see how stupid and ridiculous this sounds??? I am pretty sure I have heard this logic for a certain poster on here 

^The point I’m trying to make is Luffys progression has never and never will be like the logic above.

Luffy didn’t go from beating Cracker to fighting a smoothie, he skipped right past fighting a YC2 to face a YC1 solo, he isn’t going to go from fighting Two Top Tier in this arc to needing 4 people against a a Yonko next arc that’s never been how he grows in strength.


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

Rcranium said:


> He isn't yet admiral level. Everyone is low balling Fujitora. Luffy still can't beat him. The C3 would stomp him. He may be at Marco level but even that I'm not sure of.


You got to be joking.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

“The C3 would stomp Luffy”

Meanhwile Luffy on Onigashima against Kaido:


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2021)

VileNotice said:


> Zoro won’t become admiral level as soon as Luffy does, post-Wano he’ll probably just be where Luffy is now, low top tier.
> 
> Remember that the WG now has the SSG, who as a unit are stronger than the warlords, they were willing to drop Mihawk of all people. An admiral plus some VAs and SSG backup would still give the SHs a hard time, throw in a second admiral and they likely defeat them. So there’s still tension, it’s just that the WG will need to use a lot more resources to threaten the crew at this point, which makes sense.
> 
> Wano is the arc meant to prepare the crew for endgame anyway, so they have to be only a step or two away from their EoS strength by the time it’s over.


Well 2 admirals+SSG+some strong VA would be fine for PK crew I assume, but not just for post Wano SH. Because if so EOS SH would solo 3 admirals+SSG+VA without their allies even. This would be quite wrong in my opinion. I know where are still Imu and may be some hidden guys as final bosses but anyway.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 31, 2021)

An admiral could be a likely opponent after Wano. Luffy will be the underdog (but still showing how much he improved) and his first encounter would expose shortcomings in his current level of power. It would highlight what will be important for Luffy to focus on next.

For me personally the most important benchmarks for Luffy are Garp, Shanks and Rayleigh. They don't have a Devil Fruit so their true strength has to come from their mastery of haki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 31, 2021)

The SSG better deliver lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Jan 31, 2021)

OG sama said:


> “The C3 would stomp Luffy”
> 
> Meanhwile Luffy on Onigashima against Kaido:


It's no like that I don't agree with you about Luffy getting to Admiral level, but he isn't doing much to Kaidou rn, we should wait until we really see both at full 100%..
In my opinion People like Ryokugyu/Fuji would likely lose Extreme against Fluffy, Awakening Saka and Uncle Kizaru would Extreme diff him or if Luffy develops Awakening could be a toss up.. But yes Luffy facing opponents stronger than him always raises his strength, fighting BM and Laidou will make him a solid Top Tier.. Don't know if he can match Current Teach tho.. Yami is a  fucked DF


----------



## OG sama (Jan 31, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> It's no like that I don't agree with you about Luffy getting to Admiral level, but he isn't doing much to Kaidou rn, we should wait until we really see both at full 100%..
> In my opinion People like Ryokugyu/Fuji would likely lose Extreme against Fluffy, Awakening Saka and Uncle Kizaru would Extreme diff him or if Luffy develops Awakening could be a toss up.. But yes Luffy facing opponents stronger than him always raises his strength, fighting BM and Laidou will make him a solid Top Tier.. Don't know if he can match Current Teach tho.. Yami is a  fucked DF


I’m not saying the current Luffy beats an Admiral he’s just one more power up away from being able to do that. I’m just saying the C3 aren’t stomping Luffy.

And I agree with everything stated, for Teach Luffy is going to need something probably another power up beside a G5 or awakening which ever comes first.


----------



## VileNotice (Jan 31, 2021)

Corax said:


> Well 2 admirals+SSG+some strong VA would be fine for PK crew I assume, but not just for post Wano SH. Because if so EOS SH would solo 3 admirals+SSG+VA without their allies even. This would be quite wrong in my opinion. I know where are still Imu and may be some hidden guys as final bosses but anyway.


Yes EoS monster trio should be able to take on 3 admirals (with only Sanji needing extreme diff to win). But the marines have Sakazuki as fleet admiral too, and he’s stronger than the rest. If Imu is the final villain I think he will be god tier and require a team fight since Luffy will have Teach for his final 1v1. There will be plenty of enemies to go around requiring the help of allies.


----------



## chinesesoccerplayer (Jan 31, 2021)

It's the logical next step. He was as strong as a YC1 after WCI, he should be at the very least equal to an Admiral after Wano. Let me put it this way, do you think 5 YC level fighters could beat 2 Yonko? The answer is no, they might put up a fight but they're eventually going down. They need at least one top tier on that rooftop if they're going to pull out a win against BM and Kaido, and that's obviously going to be Luffy because he's the main character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Jan 31, 2021)

Nah, he still needs too much help to beat Kaido+BM. He'd have to solo a Yonkou, not defeat one with backup.


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2021)

most likely equal.


----------



## Zooted (Jan 31, 2021)

Probably equal to the weaker admirals Post Wano. Next Arc is prob him fighting stronger admirals/Yonko 1 on 1 to finally be able to beat and surpass them.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 1, 2021)

Again, it depends on what one’s definition of “Admiral level” is.

We’ve had debates on this forum before years ago that went on for entire pages.

If Admiral level means having the portrayal and strength on the same level as a Sakazuki, Aokiji, or a Kizaru, then the answer is a hell to the fuck no, especially with the first one. If we’re talking about the new additions like Fujitora and Green Bull, or MF Garp and Sengoku, it’s still a stretch. But if we’re talking about borderline gatekeepers of that caliber, such as a Marco or a Sabo(or a Beckmann), who are stronger than your average YC1s like Katakuri and King, but weaker than the Admirals then yes, I’ve got Luffy somewhere on that level, similar to how he can clash with the Admirals for a while like he does in the movies or fillers.

The Admirals still got him outclassed in overall DF mastery, physical endurance, speed & versatility, destructive power, experience, and Haki usage. Also, I think the Luffy we’re seeing   now is probably the version we’ll get for this arc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Maruo (Feb 1, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> The Admirals still got him outclassed in overall DF mastery, physical endurance, speed & versatility, destructive power, experience, and Haki usage.


This might be true, but I think the difference is small in enough in each of these aspects outside of experience that Luffy will approach Admiral level, though not quite reach it, post-Wano. I do think post-Wano Luffy will be noticeably stronger than current Luffy.

For those of you who think that Luffy will still be Marco level or lower post-Wano, I'm not sure how you think the rest of the series will progress. How many arcs do you think there will be between Wano and Raftel? I'm expecting no more than one major arc.

Similarly for those who think he'll be above Admiral level, do you expect Luffy to be high-end Yonko level when he faces Blackbeard in Raftel? I feel like that would take away from the stakes and suspense of the fight. Not to mention we would still have the Final War arc afterward during which the Straw Hats would continue to power up. Though to be fair, this sort of power inflation is common in shonen and I wouldn't be that surprised if this scenario played out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 1, 2021)

He’d beat Fujitora like a drum so yes


----------



## The crazy hacker (Feb 1, 2021)

IMO Luffy after this arc will be very close to Fujitora/Kizaru level and just under them. With the progress in the next 2 arcs IMO post Wano he grows beyond Admiral/Yonkou level and then he grows to PK level in Raftel.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Feb 1, 2021)

Maruo said:


> This might be true, but I think the difference is small in enough in each of these aspects outside of experience that Luffy will approach Admiral level, though not quite reach it, post-Wano. I do think post-Wano Luffy will be noticeably stronger than current Luffy.
> 
> For those of you who think that Luffy will still be Marco level or lower post-Wano, I'm not sure how you think the rest of the series will progress. How many arcs do you think there will be between Wano and Raftel? I'm expecting no more than one major arc.
> 
> Similarly for those who think he'll be above Admiral level, do you expect Luffy to be high-end Yonko level when he faces Blackbeard in Raftel? I feel like that would take away from the stakes and suspense of the fight. Not to mention we would still have the Final War arc afterward during which the Straw Hats would continue to power up. Though to be fair, this sort of power inflation is common in shonen and I wouldn't be that surprised if this scenario played out.


Yes Luffy will be high end Yonko level by the time he faces blackbeard. His devil fruit will be off in the Blackbeard fight so the stakes will be high. He will be above All the admirals including Akainu post Wano. Mark my words. All my predictions about post WCI came true. Combiend with what Oda said about post wano being an all out war.


----------



## Gokou08 (Feb 1, 2021)

Rp4lyf said:


> Yes Luffy will be high end Yonko level by the time he faces blackbeard. His devil fruit will be off in the Blackbeard fight so the stakes will be high. He will be above All the admirals including Akainu post Wano. Mark my words. All my predictions about post WCI came true. Combiend with what Oda said about post wano being an all out war.


Akainu is comparable or equal to Kaidou who Luffy is having trouble 5v1, sure he will most likely be equal if not slightly weaker, but outright stronger than Akainu or Kizaru for that fact


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 1, 2021)

Luffy would destroy Fujitora, but would still lose to Akainu. Even now he should comfortably beat Fujitora.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JH24 (Feb 2, 2021)

It would be pretty anti-climactic if Luffy could beat Fujitora relatively easy after Wano. We've never seen Fujitora go all out either.

I think Fujitora's main advantage over Luffy will be having a greater mastery of Haki. Combining this mastery with his gravity DF and they could really frustrate Luffy's techniques in battle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Akainu is comparable or equal to Kaidou who Luffy is having trouble 5v1, sure he will most likely be equal if not slightly weaker, but outright stronger than Akainu or Kizaru for that fact


Correction, it’s a 5v2. If Big Mom isn’t playing support and shooting everyone with her homies and war ing Kaido of strong attacks, he would be in much deeper trouble.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## OG sama (Feb 2, 2021)

People talking about Haki mastery when Luffy has Advanced CoA level 3 a Haki that’s rare and something the Admirals have not shown.

The admirals could and probably still have better overall Haki but the only thing the Admirals really have a leg up on Luffy in is DF mastery, as they all most definitely have awakenings.

Luffy is only a Low Top Tier because he hasn’t mastered his DF enough for an Awakening to happen(somehow).


----------



## Gokou08 (Feb 2, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> Correction, it’s a 5v2. If Big Mom isn’t playing support and shooting everyone with her homies and war ing Kaido of strong attacks, he would be in much deeper trouble.


Big mom only started acting out in the latest chapter, Kaidou said he wanted to 5v1, that's why I said 5v1 and not 5v2


----------



## Bobybobster (Feb 2, 2021)

oh no no no


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 2, 2021)

Takes four supernova's to "damage" a Yonkou. 

LuFFy Is BuLiYinG A yOnkOu

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Feb 2, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> Correction, it’s a 5v2. If Big Mom isn’t playing support and shooting everyone with her homies and war ing Kaido of strong attacks, he would be in much deeper trouble.


Yes, Kaido could actually be forced to not give them free hits and actually fight back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 2, 2021)

Not sure about stronger but he’ll definitely be solid admiral level post wano.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, Kaido could actually be forced to not give them free hits and actually fight back


Don’t get me wrong I hope and expect to see Kaido start showing why he’s The Strongest Creature. So far he’s been a punching bag that has strong attacks but if you can dodge/tank them, fighting him isn’t impossible.

I feel we need to see Kaido “full strength” maybe even start using Haki to protect himself. Hell even a Hybrid form would be pretty cool so he can start displaying his Yonko power.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Big mom only started acting out in the latest chapter, Kaidou said he wanted to 5v1, that's why I said 5v1 and not 5v2


I don’t believe so, Big Mom has been involved in the fight since Chapter 1001. She has been taking pot shots, the only difference is that everyone is focusing on Kaido at the moment.


----------



## Gokou08 (Feb 2, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> I don’t believe so, Big Mom has been involved in the fight since Chapter 1001. She has been taking pot shots, the only difference is that everyone is focusing on Kaido at the moment.


IIRC, I think you're right, BM did launch a fire attack on 1001 right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2021)

Ruse said:


> but he’ll definitely be solid admiral level post wano

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## demonkiller123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> IIRC, I think you're right, BM did launch a fire attack on 1001 right?


Yes she used that Fire Technique, for the most part shes been a support character kinda like in the FighterZ and Storm games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 2, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Delete this post.
> 
> You can get in trouble.
> 
> No spoilers in the battledome bro.


I was about to say, I’m trying to avoid them this week as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OG sama (Feb 2, 2021)

Ruse said:


> I was about to say, I’m trying to avoid them this week as well.


Yeah and I’m going to delete my response to his post after he delete his so it won’t spoil nothing for y’all non spoiler readers.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## GucciBandana (Feb 2, 2021)

Def weaker than MF Akainu, who's less than 1 year publishing time from EoS Luffy, post Wano Luffy is about 3-4 years from EoS Luffy.
I can see post Wano Luffy reaching God Valley Roger level though, just breaking into top tier.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 3, 2021)

Well Admirals have shown to have far greater stamina than Luffy. Even if he's on thier lvl now while gear 4 is on, he's not keeping up for up to 10 days. In a 1v1 his stamina issues are a problem against any real top tier.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Feb 3, 2021)

We'll have to wait and see what Luffy shows, but I doubt it.


----------



## nmwn93 (Feb 3, 2021)

luffy will not be stronger than the admirals after this arc. he is not on their level even now. powers do matter. if fuji were here in wano he would decimate luffy. luffy is strong a monster in his won right he is the higher up though no he is not admiral lebel or close yet, any admiral could be here alone and fight this battle. in fact kizaru all but offered to do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Feb 3, 2021)

They will still have the edge . Luffy has a lot of story to burn through before he faces any of them. That’s a lot of time for oda to boost him off panel.


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 4, 2021)

he is already around their level, so who knows


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 6, 2021)

Why are peopble not saying Admiral and Yonko ? As if Admirals were weaker which shouldn't be the case ...

OT: Luffy will reach low Admiral/Yonko level, he will be equal to Fujitora and perhaps very close to BM by himself.


----------



## Sloan (Feb 6, 2021)

Wanot ?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 6, 2021)

Marco is admiral level per the databook. So ask yourself, will Luffy be Marco level after Wano?

I would argue he is already stronger. So he is stronger than any admiral. Fujitora got pushed back by a no-name G3 move. He wouldn't be able to handle G4 Luffy with advanced haki. Especially given his condition vs Sabo and scrubs with the help of Greenbull. 

Haki? Luffy has superior CoA than any admiral displayed. He also has future sight which is > what any admiral has shown.

Physical stats? Fuji couldn't overpower G2/3 Luffy without using his fruit. He wouldn't handle G4.

Magma and any such fruit power gets blocked with regular hardening, as seen with Shanks' and Vista swords. Then it's cqc and it's ggwp. 

That's why people want to put Fuji far below C3. They know the writing is on the wall but won't admit it.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## nmwn93 (Feb 7, 2021)

link me to this databook please 


Seraphoenix said:


> Marco is admiral level per the databook. So ask yourself, will Luffy be Marco level after Wano?
> 
> I would argue he is already stronger. So he is stronger than any admiral. Fujitora got pushed back by a no-name G3 move. He wouldn't be able to handle G4 Luffy with advanced haki. Especially given his condition vs Sabo and scrubs with the help of Greenbull.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 7, 2021)

Zero said:


> The downplay is from when Luffy was able to bruise Fujitora with G3 and make him huff.
> So now add that along with G4/Future Sight/Advanced Aranment Haki then Luffy should be able to defeat him...
> 
> *Chapter 798-799*


Fuji was huffing after using his one move, not because of luffy


----------



## Zero (Feb 7, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Fuji was huffing after using his one move, not because of luffy


Luffy pushed him enough to make him use the move so isn't that equally bad.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 7, 2021)

He should be the same level: stronger I’m not sure


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 8, 2021)

Again, hell to the fuck no.

Put Kizaru in this battle right now, or Aokiji, or Fujitora, in place of Luffy, and what happens? Fuck, you put Akainu in here and the other Admirals are supposed to be near equal to him.

Do you see any of them being done after a few minutes of going all out and barely pusing a Yonko further to show for it? With help from Zoro, Law, and Killer? I mean it's just common sense at this point that an Admiral's performance against Kaido and an inconsistent BM would be significantly better than Luffy's, if he was also flanked by Killer, Kidd, Law, and Zoro. They would be able to deal more damage, and they wouldn't need to go all out as quickly.

I know people want Luffy to be Admiral level badly at this point. I disagree, but it's whatever.
Being stronger than those guys already? Lmfao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OG sama (Feb 8, 2021)

Like I said before he just needs an awakening and no time limit on G4 and he’s on that Admiral level for sure.

Expecting anybody to be Admiral level that hasn’t even mastered their fruit yet is pretty crazy, which is why I don’t get why people think a Sabo who just got his fruit is going to be Admiral level as if the Admirals don’t have awakenings that are sure to be ridiculously OP, we saw what Akainu and Aokiji did to Punk Hazard, Fujitora is bound to have a Hax awakening and so is Kizaru. The Admirals are all around fighters they have Advanced Haki and Awakened fruits, Luffys got Advanced Haki and probably lvl 3 that they don’t have but he’s lacking an awakening to really compete with them along with G4’s trash ass time limit that I think his awakening will also fix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Feb 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Like I said before he just needs an awakening and no time limit on G4 and he’s on that Admiral level for sure.
> 
> Expecting anybody to be Admiral level that hasn’t even mastered their fruit yet is pretty crazy, which is why I don’t get why people think a Sabo who just got his fruit is going to be Admiral level as if the Admirals don’t have awakenings that are sure to be ridiculously OP, we saw what Akainu and Aokiji did to Punk Hazard, Fujitora is bound to have a Hax awakening and so is Kizaru. The Admirals are all around fighters they have Advanced Haki and Awakened fruits, Luffys got Advanced Haki and probably lvl 3 that they don’t have but he’s lacking an awakening to really compete with them along with G4’s trash ass time limit that I think his awakening will also fix.


Agree, Luffy awakening his devil fruit will close the gap with the admirals. Even then it would be a tough fight but he can still be admiral level, it doesn’t mean he’ll win the fight (no plot armor)


----------



## Bah (Sep 11, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Lufft got compared to Oden, Shanks, Xebec, Roger, and Whitebeard. Luffy is also currently bullying Kaido.
> 
> Fujitora would get his ass kicked if he tried fighting Luffy at this point.


He didn't get compared to oden,sahnks,roger,rocks and wb kaido said there is only a few people who can fight him and asked luffy how far can he reach


----------



## Bah (Sep 11, 2021)

Zero said:


> You don't think he'll unlock Gear 5 in this fight?
> 
> I believe if he unlocks that he'll undoubtedly close the gap.
> 
> I'm done with G4 variations...


He won't unlock 5 gear it too early plus kaido is the strongest pirate and if luffy defeats him them he technically pirate king and and 5 th gear is to defeat kaido 1 v1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 11, 2021)

Bah said:


> He won't unlock 5 gear it too early plus kaido is the strongest pirate and if luffy defeats him them he technically pirate king and and 5 th gear is to defeat kaido 1 v1



Dupe bumping Olds thread


----------



## Empathy (Sep 11, 2021)

Luffy probably won’t beat an Admiral until the end of next arc at the earliest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 11, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Luffy probably won’t beat an Admiral until the end of next arc at the earliest.


You mean in a power sense or a that he won't meet one to defeat until then? He'll absolutely be strong enough to defeat an Admiral by the end of this arc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Sep 11, 2021)

Oda Eiichiro said that the manga was already in the last stage.
Assuming that this is true and that Luffy will already have all three types of haki at master level at the end of Wano, I don't know what else is left for Luffy to continue growing. So it is possible that Luffy can already fight as an equal and win.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 11, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Oda Eiichiro said that the manga was already in the last stage.
> Assuming that this is true and that Luffy will already have all three types of haki at master level at the end of Wano, I don't know what else is left for Luffy to continue growing. So it is possible that Luffy can already fight as an equal and win.


He keeps saying that every year for the past 10 years and guess what. 
Wano is lasting a couple months yet at least with all the breaks and stuff, counting smaller arcs like Zou/Reverie and if Elbaf really comes to light, I see OP going easily for 6/7 more years because of that. 
Wano is probably be shorter than the assumed final war. 
So let's see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 11, 2021)

he's on their level but a bit weaker

once that "imma kick kaido's ass" zenkai kicks in, he just might gain the edge


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 11, 2021)

No.


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 11, 2021)

yup. stronger than any admiral except Akainu

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Empathy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> You mean in a power sense or a that he won't meet one to defeat until then? He'll absolutely be strong enough to defeat an Admiral by the end of this arc.



Even if Luffy is ultimately the one to put Kaidou down, Kaidou’s been through such a gauntlet at this point, that I don’t think there’s a way to put Luffy as equal to an Admiral even when he wins. I couldn’t see Luffy being swapped out with any other Admiral and giving them that kind of back-up and Kaidou not being defeated by now; unless Kaidou is that far and away above the Admirals, which I don’t think most would agree with. If next arc is Rescue Sabo, Marineford 2.0 arc, then I could see Luffy defeating an Admiral 1on1 by then, but he’ll have to push himself further to get to that point.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 12, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Even if Luffy is ultimately the one to put Kaidou down, Kaidou’s been through such a gauntlet at this point, that I don’t think there’s a way to put Luffy as equal to an Admiral even when he wins. I couldn’t see Luffy being swapped out with any other Admiral and giving them that kind of back-up and Kaidou not being defeated by now; unless Kaidou is that far and away above the Admirals, which I don’t think most would agree with. If next arc is Rescue Sabo, Marineford 2.0 arc, then I could see Luffy defeating an Admiral 1on1 by then, but he’ll have to push himself further to get to that point.


Kaido's fine. Unless this is a double-team effort, if Luffy beats him, he's stronger. You and others are just in state of denial at this point. Just like with Doflamingo, just like with Katakuri. It's always the same.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Kaido's fine. Unless this is a double-team effort, if Luffy beats him, he's stronger. You and others are just in state of denial at this point. Just like with Doflamingo, just like with Katakuri. It's always the same.



It’s clearly a double team effort, with potential for triple if Momonosuke becomes involved in some way. Luffy hasn’t beaten anybody in a major battle in a fair 1v1since Punk Hazard. He required significant help in beating Doflamingo, Cracker, and Katakuri. He generally doesn’t become strong enough to beat the previous arc villain until halfway through the next arc.


----------



## Eustathios (Sep 12, 2021)

No, but he will be around the same level as them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BladeofTheMorning (Sep 12, 2021)

If he can 1v1 a yonko and hold his own for x days against them then yes. He gets lucky with the help, if it wasn't for that he'd be dead or under someone else's banner by now. 

But I don't know. I would say he can push Fuji to extreme and go either way. For C3 he can't beat them but gives them high diff for now   .


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 12, 2021)

Empathy said:


> It’s clearly a double team effort, with potential for triple if Momonosuke becomes involved in some way.


You're just speculating. It's not clear.

Law was fighting Doflamingo up until the latter half of the fight where Luffy took over and went all out.


Empathy said:


> Luffy hasn’t beaten anybody in a major battle in a fair 1v1since Punk Hazard. He required significant help in beating Doflamingo, Cracker, and Katakuri.


Define fair.


Empathy said:


> He generally doesn’t become strong enough to beat the previous arc villain until halfway through the next arc.


Any examples?


Eustathios said:


> No, but he will be around the same level as them.


So like Marco


----------



## Mariko (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Eustathios (Sep 12, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> You're just speculating. It's not clear.
> 
> Law was fighting Doflamingo up until the latter half of the fight where Luffy took over and went all out.
> 
> ...


Marco is a step below. Aka current Luffy level.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> You're just speculating. It's not clear.
> 
> Law was fighting Doflamingo up until the latter half of the fight where Luffy took over and went all out.
> 
> ...



He had Law plus the island’s help against Doflamingo, had Nami’s help against Cracker, was able to leave the battlefield repeatedly against Kakakuri to recharge his Haki, because he had Brulee. He didn’t beat any of them under fair and neutral circumstances.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 12, 2021)

Reading some of these earlier posts is amusing.


----------

